

How I made $1000 exploiting a broken market (2008) - jessepollak
http://jessepollak.me/2012/06/14/how-i-made-1000-exploiting-a-broken-market/

======
kkt262
Interesting article, and I think it brings up a really good point. There must
be tons of opportunities like this that we just don't know about.

Why did you stop at only $1000?

